# My Black Friday Blu-Ray/DVD Haul



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As I amazingly live both 5 Minutes from the Beach and to Best Buy, I waited until 30 Minutes ago to finally go to Best Buy. While I missed out on the Door Buster Deals from Midnight, the savings post are still fantastic. As I go there so much, they let me Checkout at the TV Area to avoid going through the labyrinth known as the Best Buy Holiday Line.

Without further adieu, here is what I got. Reading it off directly from my Receipt.
1) Rescue Me: 6th & Final Season DVD ($34.99) $12.99
2) Family Guy Volume 6 DVD ($29.99) $8.99
3) Slumdog Millionaire BD ($19.99) $7.99
4) Heat BD ($14.99) $6.99
5) Life is Beautiful BD ($14.99) $3.99 Would never had purchased it if it was not $4 for a Blu-ray. Never have seen it and never thought that I would.
6) House M.D Season 6 BD ($39.99) $18.99
7) Boondocks Third Season DVD ($29.99) $12.99
8) Community Second Season DVD ($34.99) $12.99

After Taxes, my average cost per title was around $11. The subtotal was $84.92 and with Tax it was $90.87.
I would love it if others shared their hauls as well. Be it DVD/BD's. DVD/BD Players. TV's. or anything else related to HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

The GF and myself last night at Walmart:

I picked up 10 blu rays: I Am Legend, Robots, Quantum of Solace, LOTR Two Towers, Gran Torino, 300, The Mummy, Xmen and Xmen The Last Stand, ID4 all for $5 each.

GF picked up 10 also, The Blind side, The Grinch, Marly and Me, Zoo keeper, Water for Elephants, Wizard of Oz, Twilight, New Moon and Eclipse, Land Of The Dead all for $10 each.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
After getting home from BB, I checkout Wal-Mart's Ad and they literally beat everything Best Buy was selling as far as BD/DVD's by $1-$2. It was quite impressive actually. If I had the WM Flier, I would have saved $20. Problem is the closest WM is about 20 Minutes away. It is weird, in Sarasota, all of them are located near I-75.
As I live close to the Beach, this is a around 7-9 Miles as the Crow Flies. There is one in Nokomis (between Sarasota and Venice) that is not near 75, but it is still about the same distance. Nice haul Type A!
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My only purchase was a shiny new Stanley tool chest on wheels including tools for $88 at Walmart. I know its not home theater related but I can make really nice noises withe the tools if I bang them together LOL


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Isn't Canadian Thanksgiving is in October if I have not completely lost my mind? Regardless, that is quite a score for a Tool Chest.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it is Jack but we are starting to see Black friday sales here in Canada at most retailers on the same day as you. Our big sale day here is what is called Boxing day on the 26th of December. 
But it seems that Black Friday is still gaining popularity here as Bestbuy, Futureshop, The Brick, Sears and many others were advertising big discounts. It was not busy at all at the Walmart I went to. They also had an 32" Emerson 1080p LCD TV for sale at $208 Bluray moveis were also discounted but I did not have time to look as I had to get to work.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Just saw a Black Friday ad for Onkyo 309 @ $198. That price might look "meh" south of the border, but I've never seen it sell for less than $325 in Canuckland. Almost makes me want to set up a 5.1 in the bedroom. WAF is not working in my favor on that one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes it is Jack but we are starting to see Black friday sales here in Canada at most retailers on the same day as you. Our big sale day here is what is called Boxing day on the 26th of December.
> But it seems that Black Friday is still gaining popularity here as Bestbuy, Futureshop, The Brick, Sears and many others were advertising big discounts. It was not busy at all at the Walmart I went to. They also had an 32" Emerson 1080p LCD TV for sale at $208 Bluray moveis were also discounted but I did not have time to look as I had to get to work.


Hello,
That is awesome that these deals are starting to migrate over to the 49th Parallel. Out of curiosity, have there traditionally been huge sales the day after Thanksgiving in Canada? I shall be learning more soon as my youngest brother is engaged and is getting married to a girl from Calgary. Also, if I lived near a Tim Horton's, I would weigh 350lbs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Last year not so much....this year there are more stores that have deals for black Friday. Seems like they are trying to keep us canadians from going south of the border. I find hard to justify the savings of traveling south once you factor in money spent for gas and food. But, it'll get you out and about!
Heading to Walmart today to check out movie deals. Give you a list if I can any!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello, Out of curiosity, have there traditionally been huge sales the day after Thanksgiving in Canada?


No, Our thanksgiving is always a Monday and we dont have any sales then. Only boxing day or week as some stores do now.


> I shall be learning more soon as my youngest brother is engaged and is getting married to a girl from Calgary. Also, if I lived near a Tim Horton's, I would weigh 350lbs.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Well then your brother will be living only 2.5hrs south of me in Edmonton. I have a brother and sister in law living in Calgary. If your up this way sometime we should meet.
Tim Hrotons is awesome


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> My only purchase was a shiny new Stanley tool chest on wheels including tools for $88 at Walmart. I know its not home theater related but I can make really nice noises withe the tools if I bang them together LOL


Tony I was also looking at the Tool Chests at Canadian Tire. Sounds like you got a great deal at Walmart. I better check it out.

BTW I downloaded a Tim Hortons Android app that tells me where the closest Tim Hortons is. You gotta love technology and the coffee.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup  Ive got one within walking distance of my house so in the summer I go for a walk often with my daughters.


----------



## mackeysasser12 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am looking for a Blu-ray player but only want to spend about $40 max!

Am I crazy?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mackeysasser12 said:


> I am looking for a Blu-ray player but only want to spend about $40 max!
> 
> Am I crazy?


Hello,
With the plummeting prices of BDP's, it should be possible to hit that price. I would do a targeted Google Search where you can enter the maximum amount of money you are willing to spend. Please let us know how the search goes.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

mackeysasser12 said:


> I am looking for a Blu-ray player but only want to spend about $40 max!
> 
> Am I crazy?


I think $50 is more realistic. The Samsung BD P1600 Ive been using for years can be had for about that on amazon, used obviously. It has all the streaming services so you might find a player without those features and get a player for a little cheaper.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...?ie=UTF8&qid=1326309667&sr=8-1&condition=used


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ebay is a good option as well. Lots of Panasonic DMP BD60s for a good price.


----------

